
Aurora Serverless MySQL Generally Available - marvinpinto
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aurora-serverless-ga/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17729633](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17729633).

